# Cant Backup My Rom Any More :-(



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

im running liberty 3 and for some reason I cant backup my rom. It goes thru the 10 to 15 min process as if its backing up the rom but when it reboots the file isnt there. Any sugestions?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

the file isn't where?

on your sd? sd-ext? under clockwork?

I really think if you're flashing roms and making backups you should know to be more specific when looking for help.

edit: i'm probably being too critical and apologize in advance


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

there is option to change where to place it now.

also, if you're not used to flashing on a newer device - it could be under sdcard ir sdcard-etc ...

og droid was so simple i miss it


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Look on both SD locations and for file clockwork click on it to open then scroll down to backs up. If u made a backup that is where the file is. Also easier way open rom manger go down to manage and restore and your back up will b there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

What r u sing safestrap or bionic bootstrap? Also it does take awhile to backup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

ok sorry let me be a little more specific, the backed up file isnt on the SD or ex-SD. My older roms are there in clockwork but I cant find the rom that im currently trying to back up and NO I havent used safestrap im still using bionic bootstrap and the clockwork app cause it worked before. should I be using safestrap now?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

The only place that back is under clockwork then the folder backup with today's date. If its not there then go in clear cache and back up again. It'll take while don't mess with phone let it completely backup. When it brings up the menu then u can manually reboot phone. Sounds like u rebooted your phone before backup finished.


mackentosh said:


> ok sorry let me be a little more specific, the backed up file isnt on the SD or ex-SD. My older roms are there in clockwork but I cant find the rom that im currently trying to back up and NO I havent used safestrap im still using bionic bootstrap and the clockwork app cause it worked before. should I be using safestrap now?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Ive been backing up roms since the first nexus came out so trust me im not new to this.... Maybe its because im trying to backup thru the clockwork app let try doing it from recovery... it worked before, i dont get it

"UPDATE" the clockwork app was my problem! I guess when the app got updated it stop working for me.... Cool! thanks for the help guys


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry again for my previous response.
Anyway, it sounds like you're still finding one clockwork. Look some more maybe for one on your internal/external card. Your filenaming sounded weird. You on bionic? Use Astro file manager or something similar and search from root down for clockwork ...

but... wait... are you using...

hashcode's safestrap? find any thread that he has made and post there. he is quick and amazingly helpful.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

sorry, i really bumbled helping you.i now use the droidjunk hijack from power button.. before that i used rom toolbox, rom mgr, etc... i've questioned how well they work together but the only clear issue was hashcode saying that his safestrap will not work with normal clockwork due to the way they are stored (tar v zip? or something?) -- will follow thread in case it happens to me.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Sorry again for my previous response.
> Anyway, it sounds like you're still finding one clockwork. Look some more maybe for one on your internal/external card. Your filenaming sounded weird. You on bionic? Use Astro file manager or something similar and search from root down for clockwork ...
> 
> but... wait... are you using...
> ...


I got now it was the clockwork app so I just booted in to recovery and backed up from there and now im able to find the file


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for feedback. i don't know what the clockwork app is though... all of them are based off of clockwork right? well, there is a new recovery rootz mentioned recently and then there is that other one from anon or what ever. ... is it rom mgr? or am i missing something. i am getting old so bear with me on all of this. is there a clockwork app? i never knew there was a rom toolbox til i used liberty. what app are you using?

i am getting long in the tooth. excuse me if i am overlooking the obvious please.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> thanks for feedback. i don't know what the clockwork app is though... all of them are based off of clockwork right? well, there is a new recovery rootz mentioned recently and then there is that other one from anon or what ever. ... is it rom mgr? or am i missing something. i am getting old so bear with me on all of this. is there a clockwork app? i never knew there was a rom toolbox til i used liberty. what app are you using?
> 
> i am getting long in the tooth. excuse me if i am overlooking the obvious please.


THATS THE NAME ROM MANAGER SORRY I DONT KNOW WHY I KEPT SAYING CLOCKWORK APP LOL!


----------



## Keyser.Soze (Oct 16, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> im running liberty 3 and for some reason I cant backup my rom. It goes thru the 10 to 15 min process as if its backing up the rom but when it reboots the file isnt there. Any sugestions?


I had this same problem too, but if you reboot into recovery then perform the backup from there it will save the backup correctly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

